# Hello



## MrsE

Just thought I'd introduce myself.

I'm MrsE I'm 29 been married for a year and a half and Love my DH to bits even though he drives me mad sometimes. We've been TTC after 2 miscarriages in less than a year.
I started charting recently but I've developed a habit of forgetting to take my temps already.

I already know some of you from another site (I use a diff name) and I'm very disappointed that no-one told me of your new site :cry: You all need your bottoms smacking but I'll forgive you this time. :lol: 

I heard about it on the grapevine (I won't say from who) and did a google search and here you are. It looks fab by the way. Very well done (congrats to all Mods esp Wobbles and OH) very colourful and inviting.

Nice to meet you all. 

MrsE x


----------



## Imi

Sorry mrsE

(Runs off with sore bum)

Nice to have you here ... we would have told u but all mods and admin got banned lol ...

Welcome to BabyAndBump :D

xxx


----------



## HB

Hi MrsE...
I'm glad you heard it through whatever grapevine it was.
Welcome to the site, i look forward to peeking at your chart.

xox


----------



## Arcanegirl

Hey MrsE Welcome!
I had to ask wobbles who you were lol!


----------



## MrsE

Fooled you AG :lol: 

You should have looked at my FF chart.

I though Mrs E sounds grown up :wink: and I fancied a change.

Cx


----------



## HB

You had me fooled to!! hehe!
My puter was running slow and didn't load your chart till after i replied!!

Glad the google thing lead you to us!!

*hugs*


----------



## Tootsie

Hello <waves>

Also TTC but not pushing it yet as only really satrtred about 2 months ago :D 

Hope you get a BFP soon :D


----------



## Sarah_N_Braydon

hi ya hunni *waves*


----------



## Wobbles

Hey, clever Google head! :lol: 

Sorry for no personal invitation :( I swayyed from spamming & 'asking' people to join but I hear Bexxie did a good job so hey where was I needed! :shock: (lol)

Lovely to have you here as you know x x


----------



## Tam

Hi hun *waves*

Welcome to the forum!!

Wishing you a speedy BFP!! xx


----------



## MrsE

Thanks Girls,

Hi Tam, don't think we've spoken much yet have we.

Nice to meet you. I'm sure we'll be chatting loads soon.

Cx


----------



## Tam

No we haven't, I just found out who you are :lol: 

But I am sure we will :wink: I can talk for Britain :lol: xx


----------

